# How To Make Goat’s Milk Soap Using The Melt and Pour Method



## Mandy (Aug 7, 2007)

*How To Make Goat’s Milk Soap Using The Melt and Pour Method*
By Jennifer Christine

Interested in making goat’s milk soap using the melt and pour method?  Well, you can buy goat’s milk melt and pour soap bases to make your own goat milk hand made soap.  The advantage of making and using your own soap is you know exactly what’s in it.  Goat’s milk is considered to be a soothing and moisturizing soap making ingredient.

First, decide on a recipe using a goat’s milk melt and pour base.  What kind of molds are you going to use?  Do you want to make shaped soap, like seashells or flowers, or plain bars of soap?

Once you’ve decided on the recipe and molds, find a goat’s milk melt and pour soap base.  It should be easy to find a soap supply site selling this on Google.  Just type in goat’s milk melt and pour soap base.  Once you’ve found your goat’s milk melt and pour soap base (check the ingredients it contains first) you can start looking for soap fragrances and colors, if you need any.  The site where you found the goat’s milk melt and pour soap base may sell them.

Once you’ve decided on your ingredients and have the necessary equipment (including safety equipment) ready, it’s time to start making your goat’s milk soap.

Of course, it’s really important to follow your soap making recipe so you know exactly when to add each ingredient but basically to make melt and pour soap you melt the soap in a suitable double boiler or microwave safe bowl or jug, then add the soap coloring and fragrance and pour it into molds and leave it to set.  Once it’s set you can unmold it.  Unmold your soap by gently popping it out of the mold.  If it sticks, try running some water over the base of the mold and then attempt to pop it out of the mold again.  Once it’s unmolded you can use it right away!

Once you’ve made your first bar of goat's milk soap, you may never want to use non-goat’s milk soap again.  When I make goat’s milk soap for my friends and family, they can’t stop raving about it!  So why not get started on making your own goat’s milk soap today?


Jennifer Christine is a Super Soap Making Enthusiast!  Grab your FREE exclusive mini report, Secret Online Soap Making Supplies when you visit http://www.MakeYourOwnSoapToday.com and discover how you can make your own hand made soap today!

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Jennifer_Christine
http://EzineArticles.com/?How-To-Make-Goat’s-Milk-Soap-Using-The-Melt-and-Pour-Method&id=392754


----------

